# Nation Wide VG Shortage



## Erica (10/8/17)

Good Morning Vapers!

As some of you might know by now there is a shortage of Vegetable Glycerin in South Africa 

The Flavour Mill will be receiving more stock on Monday (14 August) and will be available shortly thereafter.

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask!

We apologize for the inconvenience

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Glytch (10/8/17)

How long is the shortage expected to last?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/8/17)

Be prepared to sell out whatever comes in. 
There's nothing worse than running out of VG.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Erica (10/8/17)

Glytch said:


> How long is the shortage expected to last?


Hi @Glytch Our supplier is only getting stock in 6-8 weeks. We have prepared and should have VG until our supplier has stock again


----------



## Erica (16/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

